# [WAX-IT] BMW e30 M3 - collaboration with Auto Finesse and Miglior



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

A few weeks ago we had the pleasure of detailing on this beautiful E30 M3. We had guys from Auto Finesse and Jay from Miglior joining in on the action too!

Auto Finesse were so kind to make some video footage which resulted in the Awesome video you can see below.

Thanks to James, Sian, Jay and of course the video artist Dom to come over to have a fantastic few days!

Enjoy the video and be sure to check the pictures too 






The car was really looking dull and scratched all over. 
We have some pictures under different lighting









































































Some 50/50s and before/afters for you.














































And some pictures during the photoshoot Auto Finesse did together with Dom. 














































Thanks for reading and viewing! We had a great time working on the car and working together with AF and Miglior. Hope you guys enjoyed it as well!


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Stunning work. 

How did you find the new af polishing system? Going to be using it for the first time tomorrow myself.


----------



## craigo-craigy (Mar 27, 2013)

Superb...


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Absolutely stunning work and video :thumb:


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> Stunning work.
> 
> How did you find the new af polishing system? Going to be using it for the first time tomorrow myself.


They are very easy to work with, even without any previous experience at all. Perfect set for polishing at home and still have some serious cut. 
Love how easy it is to remove polishing residu!

Good luck


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Amazing :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning finish:thumb:


----------



## sharki (Apr 26, 2013)

I like


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

amazing result


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

lovely job..thats how red must looks


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice work, perfect finish:thumb:


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

The m3 looks beautiful, and I like the photos aswell. 

It's nice to see another original m3 being looked after.


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Brilliant finish achieved!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Just 3 letters : WOW .


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Old-scool- m3 said:


> The m3 looks beautiful, and I like the photos aswell.
> 
> It's nice to see another original m3 being looked after.


They look incredible in red :argie:


----------



## technofan (Apr 27, 2013)

Sooo impressive, and I do like Beemers:devil:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning


----------

